# Flying with board bag



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys, flying out to Jackson tomorrow. It's been about 8 years since I've gone out west and didn't know if anyone has gone out west recently...say within the past few months and is familiar what board bag check in is running these days. Seems like most of the stipulations are confusing and prices vary from year to year. I read a post with prices from 2012. I'm flying out Delta and flying home American. Either way...I'm sure I'll get butt raped. My bag is just a Burton wheelie bag at a 166 and I'm taking a regular suitcase plus a carry on. So pretty much 2 check in bags. I've got all my outerwear, boots, 1 board with bindings mounted in my bag. Can't wait to get out west and away from the ice coast. But flying with a bag with over 1K in gear would stress anybody out. Have good weekend all!!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm flying out to Utah next weekend. The one thing I will do is unmount bindings and wrap as much as possible in clothes. Bindings most prone to break and mounted is an easy way for them to get caught on something. Breaking in new bindings away home has got to suck. 

Luckily I have airline elite status but doesn't save me from a negligent bag handler.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought about unmounting my bindings, but I think I'll just make sure I've got a jacket or one of my pairs of pants covering them. Either way, it's just a chance you take.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I use my united or american CC to buy tickets so first check in is always free, usually use all my outerwear to pad around my bindings, but have never unmounted them. Worked out well so far in three trips out west *knock on wood*


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I've flown Delta on three trips this year and used a Burton wheelie gig bag. If it's a direct flight, I put my board with bindings still attached, outerwear, boots, and some fleece / hoodies. I use the fleece and hoodies for padding all around and have had good luck so far. No damage. I travel for work enough to have enough points that I get free checked bags, so not sure on costs. Consider getting a Delta Amex for one free checked bag if you don't have sky miles status. I think the annual card fee is waived your first year.

I pack my boots in my carry on luggage if there is a layover on my flight since I'd rather ride a day with my own boots if my checked baggage gets lost. My thinking is every stop and transfer increases the odds something will get screwed up, especially if you only have a 30 minute or less layover. 

Also, 100% guarantee that TSA will search your snowboard bag. Every fucking time...on the way out and on the way home.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I put everything into my dakine wheelie


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I work for an airline out of JFK. Your stuff should be fine. I fly with my board (bindings mounted) in my board bag with no problems. TONS of peoples skis and snowboards come through all the time so its not anything we aren't use to dealing with.

As for prices, I don't remember what it costs. If you can sneak some clothing into your board bag with it then more power to you. TSA doesn't care about clothing in your bag. All they care about is that nothing hazardous or restricted is inside. TSA and the airline are separate. They don't care about enforcing the airlines rules.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Not that I do it a whole lot but the times I've been I've never been charged with any check in bags. Coming through the US a couple of days ago my board bag weighed 54 pounds and nobody minded.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm actually flying Delta out to SLC on Thursday morning and this is what I've been told about the cost of bags. Your snowboard bag will count as 1 checked bag at a cost of $25 and can weigh up to 50lbs. Your regular suitcase is going to count as your second checked bag and will cost $35 and can also weigh up to 50lbs.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use a hard case when flying for my board, the "Sportube" and i pack board, boots, bindings, jackets and trousers with impact protection, everything else goes in suitcase, helmet, goggles, action camera, thermal all in there with the more expensive stuff sometimes coming in hand luggage depending on where i fly...

A hard case means i don't worry about anything, and we don't have to stress about baggage being opened unless we fly to the states, so packing is no issue...


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

Just flew JFK to Vail on American last night. Not sure how much it actually weighed (checked it with curbside due to time issue) but contained - Board bag 180cm (with board/bindings, boots, helmet goggles, gloves, 2 ski pants, and a sweatshirt) - $25. I tipped the skycap $20 - $10 to make sure the bag got on board, $10 cuz it was covered in dog hair  my friend checked his skis the same way, tipped a dollar and OMG - his bag didn't make it to Vail!!! (Insert fake shock here) lol. Skiers!!!! But to his credit, he's taking his first boarding lesson today!!!!


----------

